# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Gobhi ka Raita

## MuseQueen

*Gobhi ka Raita*

*Ingredients*
1/2 cup gobhi (cauliflower) grated
1 1/2 cups dahi (yogurt)
1/2" piece ginger minced finely
2 green chilies minced finely
Salt to taste
1 tablespoon coriander leaves chopped

*Method*
Steam the grated cauliflower for 5 - 10 minutes until it is nearly cooked. Remove, drain and let it cool.

Beat the yogurt until smooth and sieve into a glass dish. Blend in the cauliflower, ginger, green chilies and salt to taste. Garnish with coriander leaves. Chill well before serving.

*Kitchen Note*
You can you use 1 tablespoon of lemon juice instead of yogurt.

----------


## Tulip

sounds cool! I'll try it someday, thanks!

----------


## sanacook

Wow... great

----------


## mrbaazi

very innovative !

----------


## balaria

wow! never thought you can make gobhi ka raita.

----------


## RAHEN

gobi is unhygenic to me..but your recipe is nice..

----------


## chocolate

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## heman

yes even i think gobi is eaten by cows .but i will try the recipe anyway to see if it tastes any better

----------


## adele

Wow!!!! Yummmy............I would love to eat Gobhi ka Raita.

----------

